# SS Stratheden



## coward7

Hello:

I was on the Stratheden 1960-1961 and would love to hear from anyone. I was in catering and remember Mick 'Eddie' Jarman from Leicester, Roger Verrell from Brighton, Keith Harrison, Mickey (?) Fox.

Brian Goldfield


----------



## R58484956

Greetings* Brian *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## ecb

there was a Rodger Verrill who was on the port boats in the early 60's
ecb


----------



## Boseley

coward7 said:


> Hello:
> 
> I was on the Stratheden 1960-1961 and would love to hear from anyone. I was in catering and remember Mick 'Eddie' Jarman from Leicester, Roger Verrell from Brighton, Keith Harrison, Mickey (?) Fox.
> 
> Brian Goldfield


I sailed with Mick Jarman from Leicester on the Corfu 1960, big fair haired lad, and a damned fine fellow too!!

Bob Sendall


----------



## Bill Greig

I sailed with a Roger Verrell on the Strathaddie around '77/'78. He was Mate at that time, but can't remember where he hailed from.
Bill


----------



## coward7

Hello Bill:

Thanks for replying. I wonder if this is the same Roger Verrell. he was about the same age as me, that is born in 1944, so in 1977 he would have been around 33. Also we were in catering now he's the Mate. I presume when you say Strathaddie you mean the Stratheden.

Brian


----------



## Bill Greig

Hi Brian,
no, it was the Strathaddie, ex- Farsistan (ex-Hains Norse I believe) but then P&O General Cargo Division. This Roger Verrell at that time I reckon would have been around late 30's maybe 40, apologies Roger if you're reading this. Tall chap with dark hair, good bloke we all got on well with him.
regards
Bill


----------



## coward7

Hello Bill:

Guess it was the wrong Roger Verrell. Thanks anyway.

Brian


----------



## jazzman11

*stratheden*

Brian, What a great suprise, thought of you so often! Just discovered this site, still trying to figure it out.will try to find your email.Mick "Eddie" Jarman


----------



## R58484956

Greetings* Mick * (Eddie)and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## jazzman11

Boseley said:


> I sailed with Mick Jarman from Leicester on the Corfu 1960, big fair haired lad, and a damned fine fellow too!!
> 
> Bob Sendall


Bob, you there trying to reach you, Mick Jarman


----------



## Ginger Hawkins

Dear Brian Goldfield
Re your post, I was on the Stratheden Aug 1960/July 1961 as a Bell Boy.
First job was doing the doors on the 1st Class Dining Room then Pantry Boy in the Verander Cafe.
I knew Mike ( Eddie Jarman ) I sailed with him on the Himalaya and last saw him in 1967 in Leicester.
Look forward to hearing from you, maybe we know each other.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Ginger Hawkins

*Brian Goldfield*



jazzman11 said:


> Brian, What a great suprise, thought of you so often! Just discovered this site, still trying to figure it out.will try to find your email.Mick "Eddie" Jarman


Hi
Is this the Eddie Jarman of Himalaya fame whose parents had a store on East Bond Street, Leicester ?.


----------



## jazzman11

Ginger Hawkins said:


> Dear Brian Goldfield
> Re your post, I was on the Stratheden Aug 1960/July 1961 as a Bell Boy.
> First job was doing the doors on the 1st Class Dining Room then Pantry Boy in the Verander Cafe.
> I knew Mike ( Eddie Jarman ) I sailed with him on the Himalaya and last saw him in 1967 in Leicester.
> Look forward to hearing from you, maybe we know each other.
> Mike Hawkins


Mike, Of course i remember you. Look forward to catching up.my email is [email protected]


----------



## Ginger Hawkins

Hi Eddie
Will send a proper e-mail soon, my e-mail is [email protected]
Pip pip
Mike


----------



## marzfx

*stratheden 60-61*

I just found out on the weekend that my father served on the stratheden in 60-61. just wondering if anyone knew him, His name was Peter Tame.Sorry dont know anymore info about his duties at this stage.


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *marzfx* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Ginger Hawkins

*Stratheden*



marzfx said:


> I just found out on the weekend that my father served on the stratheden in 60-61. just wondering if anyone knew him, His name was Peter Tame.Sorry dont know anymore info about his duties at this stage.


Hi marzfx

I was on the Stratheden from August 1960 thru July 1961 but I do not remember a Peter Tame but as it was so long ago I might have known him if he was in the Catering Side but the little grey cell ain't wot it used to be from that part of my previous existence. 

Sorry I could not be of any help, perhaps you have a photo from that age that I could look at to jog my brain.

All the best

Ging


----------



## Crewsin

*SSStratheden*

Hi Brian I was on the Stratheden also about that time. Did the Gravesemd sea school bit. Have a great picture of all the class before we joined the Stratheden. Maybe your on it. Can't seem to post it on this but could email it I guess.


----------



## Crewsin

coward7 said:


> Hello:
> 
> I was on the Stratheden 1960-1961 and would love to hear from anyone. I was in catering and remember Mick 'Eddie' Jarman from Leicester, Roger Verrell from Brighton, Keith Harrison, Mickey (?) Fox.
> 
> Brian Goldfield


Hi Brian I too served on the eden those years. Have a great piccy of my class at the Sea School in Gravesend. Havnt been able to locate any of them. Perhaps your on it? Most of us went from the school to the Stratheden. Very excited finding this forum. I have just located the very tables in first class that I served and the wine bar at the back of saloon where I finished up. I've been trying to upload the picture but perhaps cos I'm using an Apple IPad mini it won't work. Will try on the laptop.
Cyril Crew ( yep that's my last name honest


----------



## Woodbutcher

*Stratheden*

My old mate Peter Bruton sailed on the Stratheden as a Chippy in the early 60s,we served our apprenticeships together,havent seen or heard of him since 1967.Anyone know him ?.


----------



## jlfb

*Hi .. John Bryant here .. if you remember?*



Ginger Hawkins said:


> Hi Eddie
> Will send a proper e-mail soon, my e-mail is [email protected]
> Pip pip
> Mike


Hi Mike & Eddie .. I'll try and work out how to post photo or I'll email to your addresses. Oh .. by the way John Bryant here ... long time, eh? Last time I heard of Eddie ... you'd gone to the States in about 1963. The other two in the photo Dick & Richard a £10 Pom who went to Melbourne with his family.


----------



## jlfb

*Photo*

Forgot photo so here you go!


----------



## Branny5

My father was a steward on the stratheden in the early sixties, his name was Bob/Robert Cooper, did anyone here know him, remember him?


----------



## Branny5

My dad


----------



## morky1

I sailed with a 2nd cook, Freddy (Chunky) Cardwell on the Arcadia I think, he was aslo on Chusan and Chitral, came from Newtownabbey outside Belfast, love to know what happened to him


----------



## Lleavesley

coward7 said:


> Hello:
> 
> I was on the Stratheden 1960-1961 and would love to hear from anyone. I was in catering and remember **** 'Eddie' Jarman from Leicester, Roger Verrell from Brighton, Keith Harrison, Mickey (?) Fox.
> 
> Brian Goldfield


Hello, my father served on the stratheden beginning 1959 and then on the strathmore. His name was Phillip (Pip) Leavesley. His best mate was Alan Fry. Would love to hear from anyone who may remember them.


----------



## John Dent

coward7 said:


> Hello:
> 
> I was on the Stratheden 1960-1961 and would love to hear from anyone. I was in catering and remember Mick 'Eddie' Jarman from Leicester, Roger Verrell from Brighton, Keith Harrison, Mickey (?) Fox.
> 
> Brian Goldfield


----------

